# frage zum kauf: Spiel geht nicht - Umtausch?



## donic (1. März 2009)

Ich habe mir ein PC-Spiel bei ProMarkt gekauft. es funktioniert leider nicht. kann ich es umtauschen, obwohl ich die verpackung geöffnet habe?!?


----------



## Denis10 (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				donic am 01.03.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir ein PC-Spiel bei ProMarkt gekauft. es funktioniert leider nicht. kann ich es umtauschen, obwohl ich die verpackung geöffnet habe?!?



Beschreib dein Problem mal etwas genauer: funktioniert das Spiel nicht, weil dein PC die Anforderungen nicht erfült (dann kannst du es nicht umtauschen, die Anforderungen stehen ja schließlich auf der Verpackung)

oder funktioniert das Spiel nicht, weil der Datenträger beschädigt ist (in diesem Fall hat das Spiel einen Mangel und du kannst es umtauschen)


----------



## donic (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



> Beschreib dein Problem mal etwas genauer: funktioniert das Spiel nicht, weil dein PC die Anforderungen nicht erfült (dann kannst du es nicht umtauschen, die Anforderungen stehen ja schließlich auf der Verpackung)



die anforderungen die auf der verpackung sind habe ich, es funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.
das spiel ist gta4.


----------



## Dumbi (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*

Der Verkäufer ist in diesem Fall nicht dazu verpflichtet das Spiel zurückzunehmen, wenn es geöffnet ist. Wenn du aber einen vernünftigen Mitarbeiter erwischt und ihm dein Problem erklärst, dann bekommst du dein Geld vllt. trotzdem wieder, du solltest es auf jeden Fall einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## donic (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*

ok danke für die antworten


----------



## El_Cativo (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*

Solltest du dein Geld nicht zurück bekommen oder du es auch so nochmal versuchen willst, schau mal hier nach. Vielleicht gibt es da ja bereits eine Lösungsmöglichkeit zu deinem Problem.
Oder frag einfach mal etwas spezifischer nach, was genau nicht funtkioniert, ob und wenn was für ein Fehler kommt und vor allem, ganz wichtig, was dein system ist.
vielleicht lässt sich dann ja eine Lösung finden, dass du das Spiel doch noch zocken kannst.
Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch Patches für das Spiel


----------



## Spassbremse (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Dumbi am 01.03.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkäufer ist in diesem Fall nicht dazu verpflichtet das Spiel zurückzunehmen, wenn es geöffnet ist. Wenn du aber einen vernünftigen Mitarbeiter erwischt und ihm dein Problem erklärst, dann bekommst du dein Geld vllt. trotzdem wieder, du solltest es auf jeden Fall einmal ausprobieren.



Sorry, aber völlig falsch.

Hier greift eindeutig Gewährleistung, natürlich kann er das Spiel zurückgeben und sein Geld zurückverlangen. Und gerade bei GTA IV sind die meisten Händler sowieso schon entsprechend sensibilisiert, also gibt es da wohl gar kein Problem.

EDIT:

Es ist völlig *egal*, was manche Händler in ihren AGB drinstehen haben, wenn die gekaufte Ware einen Sachmangel aufweist (und das ist bei Software eingeschränkte bzw. überhaupt nicht vorhandene Funktionalität), dann kann man in *jedem* Fall "umtauschen".


----------



## Dumbi (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Spassbremse am 01.03.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier greift eindeutig Gewährleistung, natürlich kann er das Spiel zurückgeben und sein Geld zurückverlangen.


Wenn wir mal so genau sein wollen: Gewährleistung bedeutet, dass der Verkäufer verpflichtet ist:

 - einen defekten Gegenstand gegen ein funktionierendes Exemplar umzutauschen
 - den Gegenstand zu reparieren
und erst wenn das nichts gebracht hat:
 - ihn zurück zu nehmen und das Geld zu erstatten

Diese Reihenfolge ist gesetzlich geregelt, und der Verkäufer kann auf eine Nacherfüllung bestehen. Klar, "reparieren" geht bei nem Spiel schlecht, aber der Verkäufer kann ihm ein neues Exemplar aufdrücken, soweit ich weiß sogar zwei Mal. Und wenn das Spiel danach auch nicht geht, dann wird es wohl nicht an der Software liegen.
Wenn der Verkäufer das Spiel aber wieder entgegen nimmt und das Geld rausrückt, dann ist das reine Kulanz. 

Klar, gerade bei GTA 4 wird niemand mehr Probleme bei einem Umtausch machen. Aber ich finde es falsch jemandem zu erzählen, dass er grundsätzlich ein Recht hat auf die Rücknahme eines Artikels, denn dass ist so nicht korrekt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				donic am 01.03.2009 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.
> das spiel ist gta4.



- Aktuellen Patch drauf? (1.0.2.0 oder so glaub ich)
- Welche Komponenten hast du?
- Aktuelles Service-Pack (SP3 bei XP, XP1 bei Vista),  aktuelles NET-Framework und Updates für WIndows Live drauf?
- Wie äußert sich denn das "nicht funktionieren"?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Dumbi am 01.03.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir mal so genau sein wollen: Gewährleistung bedeutet, dass der Verkäufer verpflichtet ist:
> 
> - einen defekten Gegenstand gegen ein funktionierendes Exemplar umzutauschen
> - den Gegenstand zu reparieren
> ...



Gerade bei Software ist es doch gegeben, dass ein Exemplar identisch mit dem anderen ist - von Copy Protection Codes u. ä. einmal abgesehen. Fakt ist, dass die Daten, auf die es ankommt, gleich sind, ergo anzunehmen ist, dass diesselbe Software nicht auf dem PC des Kunden lauffähig ist, es sei denn, der betreffende Datenträger ist sichtbar defekt bzw. die CD/DVD lässt sich von vornherein nicht lesen.

Deshalb dürfte man keine Schwierigkeiten bekommen, wenn man ein nicht funktionierendes Spiel zurückbringen möchte.

Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass man grundsätzlich ein Recht auf Rücknahme eines Artikels hätte, sondern nur, dass, wenn ein Artikel defekt ist, man gegenüber dem (gewerblichen!) Verkäufer in jedem Fall einen Gewährleistungsanspruch (2 Jahre ab Kauf) hat. Im einzelnen bedeutet dies, man kann als Kunde auf Nacherfüllung (bei Software eher unwahrscheinlich) pochen, eine Minderung verlangen, oder vom Vertrag zurücktreten (wobei dem Verkäufer eine Nacherfüllungsfrist gesetzt werden muss).
Im Übrigen liegt die Beweislast (§476 BGB) in den ersten sechs Monaten nach dem Kauf beim Verkäufer, d.h. der Verkäufer muss nachweisen, dass *kein* Mangel vorliegt.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Spassbremse am 01.03.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Da du hier gerade so schön am Recht-Erklären bist ...:

Ich hab mir hier ( http://g2play.pl/p/en/60/left+4+dead+steam+key.html ) einen Left 4 Dead Key gekauft, um meine Cut Version in Steam durch eine Uncut Version zu ersetzen.
Nun sagt der Steam Support aber: "Nene, von _dem Anbieter_ können wir ihnen keinen Key in ihrem Steam Account aktivieren. Lassen sie sich Ihr Geld wieder zurückgeben."

Auf meine EMail diesbezüglich reagiert der .pl Shop bisher nicht.

Hast du eine Ahnung,. welche rechtlichen Schritte man da ergreifen kann/muss?

Aber wahrscheinlich müßte man sich dafür in polnisches Recht einlesen ..?


----------



## Spassbremse (2. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Worrel am 02.03.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 01.03.2009 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber damit kenne' ich mich nicht aus. INAL. 
 

Ich persönlich würde aber dem Shop noch eine weitere Mail schreiben, und wenn dann immer noch keine Antwort erfolgt, mit Rechtsmitteln drohen.

Ansonsten fürchte ich aber, dass Du aufgrund Geringfügigkeit (geht ja um knapp 15.- €) sowieso keine Chance hast, denn wenn der Laden sich schlau anstellt, erklären sie Dir höflich, dass ihre Keys einwandfrei seien und Steam/Valve dafür zuständig sei. Und dann wiederholt sich das Spiel.
Schreib' Dir das Geld ab und sieh's als Lehrgeld.


----------



## Dumbi (2. März 2009)

*AW: frage zum kauf*



			
				Spassbremse am 01.03.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass man grundsätzlich ein Recht auf Rücknahme eines Artikels hätte, sondern nur, dass, wenn ein Artikel defekt ist, man gegenüber dem (gewerblichen!) Verkäufer in jedem Fall einen Gewährleistungsanspruch (2 Jahre ab Kauf) hat. Im einzelnen bedeutet dies, man kann als Kunde auf Nacherfüllung (bei Software eher unwahrscheinlich) pochen, eine Minderung verlangen, oder vom Vertrag zurücktreten (wobei dem Verkäufer eine Nacherfüllungsfrist gesetzt werden muss).
> Im Übrigen liegt die Beweislast (§476 BGB) in den ersten sechs Monaten nach dem Kauf beim Verkäufer, d.h. der Verkäufer muss nachweisen, dass *kein* Mangel vorliegt.


Okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------

